# spraying walls



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

In nc how do you,s spray your walls without messing up the ceiling and do you,s cut the tops by brush first then roll up to while backrolling behind the guy spraying sorry for dumb questions but just dont see that method in OZ.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

My method is that I spray my ceilings and trim and do the walls by hand, except for the closets and garages.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

thats what i thought you did then i saw a video on youtube of Integrity painting spraying and backrolling walls and just wondered how they did it without dirtying the ceilings.Looking to find ways of increasing productivity.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mike75 said:


> thats what i thought you did then i saw a video on youtube of Integrity painting spraying and backrolling walls and just wondered how they did it without dirtying the ceilings.Looking to find ways of increasing productivity.


They are a member here and might chime in, you can shield or mask and get it done I guess I am stuck in my ways. I linked a thread in your other thread that would be worth a read. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

If you spray your cielings and don't back-roll, its best (IMO) to spray the walls staying away from the ceiling and run the roller up as far as you can and then cut in by hand. If you spray the ceiling and back-roll it, it will touch up fine, then use a shield and spray the walls, touching up any over-blast around the sheild.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Mike, here is an option when you have to paint both ceiling and walls.

Walls sprayed first with a 517 and then ceilings are cut in with a 311 and filled in with a 517 to keep the overspray to a minimum. As you see in the photo below, the amount of overspray from the ceiling is tolerable for an easy cut with a brush. Not overly excessive like the 2nd photo which isnt all that bad but may require you to cut all that in with a brush.





Alternatively, when possible, a button glued to the end cap of a roller will allow you to roll horizontal in many accessible areas within 1/4" or 3/8" depending on the button.



just some options


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks JP sounds like another good idea.Thats how i used to spray ceilings when i first started .I used to spray the cornice/corner,crown moulding(pending which country)and then roll out the ceiling,then i realised i could spray the ceiling without getting overspray.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I prefer to spray my walls first, then lids.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I am with you on this one Bender. After all the wall production and mill work in multi colors is complete. I will finish the lids last. Cut in and Roll. Or Mask and Spray.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow I have always done like Work and spray and backroll the ceilings and cut and rolled the walls. I love this site for threads like this.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

If you have nice control and an extension - you can keep things pretty clean. Here is another pic of shooting ceilings last. The amount of work you put on yourself for later is determined by how neat you want to be about it. I prefer to keep my cuts to a minimum when I cut ceilings so I keep the spray tight.


----------

